# Edmonton, Alberta



## mbcdn (Mar 2, 2012)

I know there are older threads on this but I'm hoping there's people here from Edmonton who are willing to get together to discuss SA, etc or if there is already a support group in place. Thanks.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

mbcdn said:


> I know there are older threads on this but I'm hoping there's people here from Edmonton who are willing to get together to discuss SA, etc or if there is already a support group in place. Thanks.


There is a meetup group that deals with anxiety and depression. There are a few people including myself that have SA. Michael Wilson the leader of the group has dealt with SA for over 20 years and has overcome it so he always has useful advice. 
http://www.meetup.com/Overcoming-Anxiety-Depression/


----------



## mbcdn (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks. Doesn't seem a good fit for me but I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe try at a hospital? If you call them they might be able to help you find a support group. GN or Mis have the best psych connections I believe. I know the mis has out-patient group programs. 

If I run into anything or find something I'll let you know. If you find something post here too so I know.


----------



## Enderbean (Mar 14, 2012)

I just found someone on here that said they have an Edmonton support group. _AJ_ i think was the name of the person. 

Day 2 of being on this site - still learning how to navigate through....bleh.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

oh yeah, Ive moved out of edmonton, dont really do the support group thing anymore. Mike's group that FTFADIA linked is still there. I know mike, hes a nice guy.

Ive also done the UofA Evening treatment program which is very good. its in the evening so you can work in the mornings still. Im not sure if they still have it though.
It was 20 weeks, 5 days a week, 5pm-9pm group therapy. Very intensive, so it is a life changing experience for sure. I couldnt meet people online until i did that program. all i did to get in was walk right into the UofA hospital and walk into the mental health area on the main floor at the north most area and ask to see a free therapist. I saw him and told him my problem and he referred me to the ETP
http://www.albertahealthservices.ca/services.asp?pid=service&rid=5780

My friend also did the Grey nuns one.
http://www.albertahealthservices.ca/services.asp?pid=service&rid=5670
I just walked into this one and she gave me a form for my doctor to sign. I couldnt do this one though cause it was in the daytime, so i just gave the form to my friend. it totally changed her life and made her able meet people and move out of her parents house.

These programs basically give you training on being open and communicating with other people. I went in and said nothing to anyone at first, but everyone else is opening up to you so eventually you just do it to, and bam! you're able to socialize and connect with people in everyday life a whole lot easier

just barging into these places was difficult and took a few tries, but I wanted to change bad.

why dont we just start a new sas group if enough people are interest right here.
you all just talk to each other online and then meetup if you want to. we used to do it on msn messanger just cause its easiest to do group chat on there.

support group is an excellent way to befriend like-minded people who understand you, and you can discuss sa problems, experiences and solutions. then you can do the solution together, like everyone can go to a bar or an event together


----------



## yaaaaarrrr (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey I'm new to Edmonton and kinda looking for the same thing. Let me know if you've had any luck. I'm not necessarily looking for a group setting just a few people to get together.


----------

